# Republican Debate



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really don't mean to start a thread on issues or votes, or criticizing unless it's humorous.

I would like to keep this thread on opinions as to who made the biggest impact, did a good job debating, stuff like that. 

I thought it was pretty funny when one of the contestants was stating that a past president "kept us safe during his term" I had to laugh because during his term, we had the attack on the twin towers. Safe?

I expected Jeb to do a better job, Trump to know more, Christie made an impression on me, Rubio was okay, Huckabee had less Umph than I thought he had. 

And I personally do like the reasoning behind not taxing what you make but taxing what you spend. People should not be penalized by what they make. But people can have much more control over their taxes by how much they spend. 

If this thread is not a good idea, let me know, I'll delete it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I was pretty surprised by the lady Carly Fiorina. She had a lot more to say than I thought she would. Dr. Carson was a little quiet , but I think he was very observant. I have some strong reservations about Trump.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I know I shouldn't be so shallow.... But Trump's hair really bugs me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll come right out and say it: Trump is all about himself, egotistical, one way. If elected president, he will be a dictator and issue executive orders to suit his needs. He is short tempered and we could see more wars during his watch. I like Huckabee, Rubio and Bush...not necessarily in that order. Dems never get my vote.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty much my thoughts about Trump from both of you! Ted Cruz is another I'll be watching. We strong leadership not another dictatorship.


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining the conversation. I'm from Scotland and as you might know we've had dealings with Mr Trump. Basically, if you don't know, he built a golf course on the east coast. No big deal you might think but he has divided opinions here. On the one hand, some people respect what he's achieved and appreciate the tourism aspect of it. On the other hand, he upset a lot of people as he just won't take no for an answer. Take buying out land for instance, some folk here didn't want to sell the property that they'd owned for many years. He resorted to some very nasty tactics to try to force them out. The latest is he's fallen out with the government because he doesn't want a wind farm in the North Sea built within sight of his golf course. He comes across as a bully who will try to get his own way at any cost to others. 
Oh and his hair.....


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha! I am glad it isn't just me that is bugged by his hair. 

Very nice input about the golf course... I didn't know that.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ditto, I didn't know about the golf course either. His mouth bothers me more....


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

As in what he says... He has very little "filter", or what looks like?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That(his mouth) will most likely be a huge hindrance in his campaign.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zookeeper, you can jump in on any thread.
That's interesting about the golf course. I live in Florida and Years ago Trump had tried to get casinos in here and Jeb Bush, who was governor, would not let him. 

For Trump's money he should have a hair transplant . 
I like Trump because he's a "Do" person. Can take action and get his way. However we don't need someone like a dictator who will most likely end up jumping right over the senate and house of reps whenever he feels like it. He won't be asking for their permission. 

I do like the part about him being a top top billionaire who's got a nose for making money. We are ??? trillion dollars in debt, no money to have an impenetrable defense (carry a big stick) , but we have money to finance wars between other countries. I think we should take a break from helping people that hate us, let them all kill eachother, and take care of our defense and debt first. Aren't countries supposed to take care of themselves first?

The other thing that worries me about Trump is will he do what the people want? Or what he wants?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those numbers he released do not include the debt he probably has outstanding. On paper it looks like a big number but what does his balance sheet show?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone should have asked him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Someone should have asked him.


You're kidding, right? The chance of him even acknowledging that question is slim at best.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. He is an "its all about me " person. Well now it looks like the novelty is wearing off and what's left is a man with a horrible do, who has no idea of what politics is. Could he actually find Bagdad on the map? Who's the senator from Montana? Who's buried in Grant's Tomb? Is Budapest one city or two? When you and your wife meet Queen Elizabeth, will your wife give her a hug or put her hand on her shoulder? 
Can't he just donate the wall?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Which wall? There are so many.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Preface- i think debates are only a tool to help voters see certain things about candidates. Not the end al be all for presedential criteria. Some people will never be great debaters, although might be great at strategizing.

Rand...bone head
Huckaby...seems too much like a preacher. Not that preachers are bad but he doesn't seem like pres material.
Carson...really like his character and demeanor. He's a contender in my book.
Trump...I'm a fan simply for what he is doing for the playing field but I don't want to see him at the helm. For everyone hating him, he is a business man. Period. Money, strategy, and power are his bread and butter.
Jeb...ol Jeb haha idk I'm just not a fan. Regardless of what his last name is. He just strikes me as another politician that will compromise too much.
Carly...she absolutely killed it. If all the potus had to do was debate, she's your man (or woman). But I don't think she can handle the position. She is a strong woman that likely shares most all the beliefs I do, but I don't think she will be a mover and a shaker.
Cruz...I have followed him for years and what he has done related to certain social issues. I think he is the #1 contender for my vote. He has a good balance of all values I believe. He didn't get as much floor time during this debate so I'm sure his ratings are lower but he is a sure force in the running.
Marco...solid contender. Did great in the debate. Very honest and straight forward, even when it's hard. He has my attention. Although I would like to see him as VP.
Walker...he's okay. Can't put my finger on anything that I strongly dislike, but I just don't think he can throw his weight around when needed.
Caesik... meh.......
Christie...hahahahahahaha. all he is is a fatter lighter skinned version of what's currently in office. When he talks he tickles ears. No substance to his words. Oh and somehow he has republican behind his name.

That's my take...anyone else?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Peetty much the same as you. I really like Carson, so I'm just watching to see how he blossoms in tbe race.
Carly really surprised me but I'm not sure how she'll do, gonna watch her, too.
I really like Cruz, too. Strong, sure....
Huckabee, I don't think so but we sure need him praying along with the rest of us!
Jeb, I think you said it...
Trump...guns ablazin, ahem John Wayne .....


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Nah... John Wayne was all for the little guy... That aint Trump


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Which wall? There are so many.


A wall between Mexico and us that has that heat sensing radar and drones .


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah! I thought your were talking about the Berlin Wall... You can buy chunks of that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> Preface- i think debates are only a tool to help voters see certain things about candidates. Not the end al be all for presedential criteria. Some people will never be great debaters, although might be great at strategizing.
> 
> Rand...bone head
> Huckaby...seems too much like a preacher. Not that preachers are bad but he doesn't seem like pres material.
> ...


Welcome Roscoe!!!

I think your takes are pretty right on. But with Bush, he has a whopping political background. The other thing is when he was governor of Florida he did get a lot done. One big one was using tourist money to finance better roads. There are a few things that tourist money fill in for, such as no state tax. He did no harm and did not sit on his ass. He's not a good debator. He may be pro war like his kin.
And his brother did not keep America safe. We were hit with terrorists that caused the twin towers destruction. Which was caused by cutting funds to secret service and those who watch things like terrorists. That's not safe.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, that's true. I was just thinking raw guns, mow'em down type.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I agree with Roscoe's take on things as well but am not as anti-Trump as maybe I should be. Do I agree with everything he says or stands for? Goodness, no. I do think we need someone that will stand behind their decisions and have a backbone and he has certainly proved that he has that. He also will run this country like a business and considering how much debt we are in, couldn't be all a bad thing?

THE HAIR? Ugh


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always said that too. It's not what you say, it's if you will Do it. And, what have you done in the past?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like Carly got pretty popular. Now #2 behind Trump. She's making the rounds on those talk shows. I would just love to see SNL do a skit on her and Trump, LOL


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The ad that Carly put out made me want to vote against her.

It had a bunch of close ups of women's faces. It said nothing of substance, except "vote fir me because I am a 60 year old woman and proud of it"

Barf.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does Carly have any political experience?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

not to my knowledge.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

did i hear right that Walker threw in the towel?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, yesterday. After a bunch of news sources said that was where he was headed.


----------

